# Sticky  Child Members



## redog

since the future of the breed depends on the kids, we are embracing their desire to learn and love for the breed. right now we have 2 under 16, 1dog and zoes_sis. we are hoping to attract more kids and want to encourage members to let their kids join as well. right now they have only the usertitle "Child Member" but soon will be adding more features for them. right now the rules say keep foul language to a minimum but it will not be tolerated any more in the open forum. no matter what the rules say. cussing will cause you to lose your posting freedom and will have to be approved by a mod before it posts. 
thank you


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Good deal, I can live with this. If ya'll want to cuss, join the VIP... oh yeah, dave, we have 3... didn't realize Joseph didn't have his birthday yet to make him 16... Joseph when you turn 16 and get your drivers license I think we need to meet up at shows more often!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

AWESOME AWESOME!


----------



## meganc66

yea peeps you better keep your foul language DOWN!!!!!!
or some butt kicking will ensue


----------



## PBN

I'm 15. ._.


----------



## Nizmo

good deal !!!


----------



## meganc66

oh no! you're underage PBN! we're supposed to watch our language around you... someone better mark him a child user! lolz


----------



## PBN

I bet I cuss more then everyone on this forum. ._.


----------



## buzhunter

My $$$ is on reddoggy lol.


----------



## PBN

I just don't wanna get banned.


----------



## performanceknls

YAY they really are our future and I am happy we have so many under 18 on the forum!


----------



## PBN

Teenagers rule!


----------



## reddoggy

buzhunter said:


> My $$$ is on reddoggy lol.


****ing right *** **** it! First word outta my ****in' mouth in the morning is ****. ****** that I can't fix it either, I just got that ******* kinda mouth. Aghahahahahaha!!!!! Sorry guys, just having fun.

On another note, I noticed a child member the other day, instead of an avatar they got a label instead, that's a pretty good idea, so we know who to really feed good info to. Great idea!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

That's Daves little girl


----------



## reddoggy

Well shoot, with Dave as her father, we aint gotta teach her much, huh? My kid is all into it too, I just let her roam the net unfiltered. Her user account on my PC is limited to like 10 websites through her net filter.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I think it is a good idea all around to keep cussing out of the forum. The dictionary is full of great words that can get your meaning across with out offending anyone.


----------



## megz

Right on! 
my daughter is getting to the age where she will have more freedom when it comes to her reports. she is still a little young for the forum by herself at ten but it is nice to know that if needed she can have access to some nice info, when the time is right


----------



## CaliColby

I work at a Boys and Girls Club (afterschool program ages 6 to 16) some of the parents aren't much fans as its rich white suburbia but Cali (apbt) is a superstar among the kids her favorite day is friday cause she comes to play soccer with me and all the kids. Ive never in my life seen a dog work so well with kids (and other dogs) as she does, she insists on making EVRYONE her new bff's


----------



## 9361

I got a spanking for bad language when I joined. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Good deal, I can live with this. If ya'll want to cuss, join the VIP... oh yeah, dave, we have 3... didn't realize Joseph didn't have his birthday yet to make him 16... Joseph when you turn 16 and get your drivers license I think we need to meet up at shows more often!


I know that would be great! Too bad Georgia law now mandates that you have to be 17 in order to recieve your licenses. However I already have my permit I think I can make that work lol.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Hey I think I was the first teen on the site?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Hey I think I was the first teen on the site?


i think so too... BOOO Georgia! Screw it, you and your family just need to pack up and move to florida until you're 17 so you can get your license sooner!


----------



## Carley

ya so NO swaring!!!


----------



## AlwaysThunderClaps

*almost 13*


----------



## ThaLadyPit

We also have Antannisse, who is 16, I believe... so, that makes 4 or 5 child members now, right!? Anywho.. that's my 2 cents, lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

I don't think Anntennise is 16, she should be 14 since she just had a birthday ...


----------



## tt557

I think getting more kids on here is a GREAT idea!!

As for using other words - when I became an aunt I started saying things like "sugar" & "fudge".........until they corrected me! 

But I'm all for it!!


----------



## performanceknls

This is a really old thread and the no cursing policy has been standing for a while. Yes we do have several child members and it is great to see them take an interest in the breed!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

DueceAddicTed said:


> I don't think Anntennise is 16, she should be 14 since she just had a birthday ...


Oops.. making her older than she really is, lol... Sorry about that! She just seem so much more mature than a regular 14 yr old, lol.


----------



## thomas

What a wonderfully wholesome idea. Kids cuss more than adults do


----------



## thomas

Shes Got Heart said:


> I got a spanking for bad language when I joined. I learned my lesson.


WWHHAAATTT!!! You got SPANKED! If you live in Ca. I'd be keepin' that to yourself, your parents could go to jail here.


----------



## redog

you can cuss all you want in the vip forums, but down in the public forums we represent ourselves the best we can. Improve the image of the owners lol


----------



## thomas

redog said:


> you can cuss all you want in the vip forums, but down in the public forums we represent ourselves the best we can. Improve the image of the owners lol


Understood.


----------



## thomas

I probably missed something but how can I tell the difference between a child members post and an adult members post?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

thomas said:


> I probably missed something but how can I tell the difference between a child members post and an adult members post?


It will say "child member" underneath the avatar. Scroll up and look at Carley's avatar.


----------



## BullieLover

Beautiful pitties. ;-)


----------



## SouthernMystery

thomas said:


> What a wonderfully wholesome idea. Kids cuss more than adults do


I agree with this,lol!
I've started my first year in hs and some people can't go q sentence without saying a 'bad' word,lol.

BTW, I'm 15 I turn 16 on June 16


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

redog said:


> since the future of the breed depends on the kids, we are embracing their desire to learn and love for the breed. right now we have 2 under 16, 1dog and zoes_sis. we are hoping to attract more kids and want to encourage members to let their kids join as well. right now they have only the usertitle "Child Member" but soon will be adding more features for them. right now the rules say keep foul language to a minimum but it will not be tolerated any more in the open forum. no matter what the rules say. cussing will cause you to lose your posting freedom and will have to be approved by a mod before it posts.
> thank you


Im 13 years old


----------



## JesseandAce

PBN said:


> I'm 15. ._.


Same here.. up:


----------

